# Should we care that smart women aren't having kids?



## Daktoria (Aug 15, 2013)

Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com

I just thought this was interesting and strange, especially in light of upper education's appreciation of feminism and how feminism has gone along with untraditional family structures as well as tolerance of abortion.

There's a couple things about feminism to be considered from this:


Will feminism decay over time because smart women aren't having kids?
Has this trend always existed, and does it explain how feminism changed from it's first to second and third waves since smart women themselves didn't have kids, but others' kids had to interpret feminism for themselves?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

Daktoria said:


> Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> 
> I just thought this was interesting and strange, especially in light of upper education's appreciation of feminism and how feminism has gone along with untraditional family structures as well as tolerance of abortion.
> 
> ...



Before birth control, women who did not want children just did not marry, or became nuns so they could have a profession.  Feminism has been around since the 20s.  So, I'm not sure anything is likely to change in the next century.  But, unless and until something is done to prevent women who can't support their children from having them, this country and this civilization will continue on the downward spiral to its doom.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 15, 2013)

The smart women didn't have abortions.   Their children are home schooled and will one day be running this nation.   After the nation falls and the hirelings flee.    It's getting close now.


----------



## arKangel (Aug 23, 2013)

Daktoria said:


> Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> 
> I just thought this was interesting and strange, especially in light of upper education's appreciation of feminism and how feminism has gone along with untraditional family structures as well as tolerance of abortion.
> 
> ...



Choosing to not have children is essentially genetic suicide.
Would someone kindly please explain how suicide is "smart"?

Could it be that perhaps "feminists" recognize that they have a genetic inferiority that should not be passed on?  Maybe they are justified in simply fading from existence?

Now these "feminists" may have been propped up as "smart" by their bankster masters... They are absolutely not "smart" in real LIFE terms, which is a quantifiable fact.

Again, maybe it is best such weak minded women do not reproduce.  Those women who stand stalwart against such anti-family propaganda are clearly the "smartest" in the the grand scheme of things.  Results matter, not propaganda.

SO!!!

Be happy to be die with no children you "feminists"! You serve the bankster slave masters well, your would-be children are the thing they hate the most.  So hate your menfolk, hate your children, be a good slave now.

Just please don't reproduce!, we need remove you weak minded fools from the gene pool.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 23, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Daktoria said:
> 
> 
> > Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> ...



Would you rather these women have children out of wedlock and put their children at a higher risk of developing a psychiatric illness like severe depression or schizophrenia, to commit suicide or try to, and to develop an alcohol-related disease? As one study found. 

Its worse to be raised by a single mother, even if youre not poor.

Single-Parent Kids More At Risk

Increased health risks of children with single mothers: the impact of socio-economic and environmental factors.


----------



## Circe (Aug 23, 2013)

Smart women would have kids if there were men around who would marry and stay married. And go to college and do well and make good money.

But the right sort of men are a rapidly shrinking population. So we don't have so many children. It's men's fault.

What, did you expect smart women to have illegitimate bastards to raise all by themselves?

For that, you need to sex up stupid women.


----------



## arKangel (Aug 23, 2013)

Circe said:


> Smart women would have kids if there were men around who would marry and stay married. And go to college and do well and make good money.
> 
> But the right sort of men are a rapidly shrinking population. So we don't have so many children. It's men's fault.
> 
> ...



Yep keep on hating those menfolk.  Serve your masters well!
Thank you for supporting my point!


Oh yeah,
Plenty of men do just fine without college.  You don't need to subject yourself to debt slavery and pinko indoctrination to be an intelligent, hard working, successful person. 

I do somewhat pity those so-called "smart", yet easily led women who are so eager to accumulate debt for their bankster masters... completely wasting their parents savings... accumulating usurious debt... engaging in every abominable behavior preached to them by their precious religion of "higher education"...


They actually think they are worth something to an honest man?!?!


Actually I don't pity them much at all, the pity I feel is for their parents.

It is sad how many people are like the Wiz of Oz scarecrow...
Thinking that a piece of paper makes them "smart".


It's tragic and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 23, 2013)

Attention smart women!!!

I will have your kids!  Just holla at me!


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 24, 2013)

Daktoria said:


> Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> 
> I just thought this was interesting and strange, especially in light of upper education's appreciation of feminism and how feminism has gone along with untraditional family structures as well as tolerance of abortion.
> 
> ...



Idiocracy anyone?
Idiocracy (2006) - IMDb

The OP is little off base IMHO though.  You are attaching this directly to feminism which is rather myopic in the overall concept.  I dont see anything in the attached reference that infers feminism has anything to do with this concept whatsoever.  It is not feminism that causes this trait; intelligence in general seems to lead to less children as that intelligence is directed at advancing other goals at the expense of family.  Feminism is a movement that is separate from this concept and I would certainly NOT place the smartest women in that category either.  The modern feminist movement (not to be confused with the fight for equality) does not seem to have any intelligence at all.


----------



## editec (Aug 24, 2013)

I do NOT believe the basic premise of this thread.

Smart women (including feminists) are having children.


----------



## Surfer (Aug 24, 2013)

My best female friends are husband/child-free by choice. Most are doctors, lawyers, ministers, entrepreneurs etc. Most were genetic tested and are clean--some nearly perfect. All have chosen not to have kids because they want to contribute more to the world than a child. They have saved people from dying, made brilliant discoveries in the medical and dental fields, gotten people saved/ready for Heaven, and employed thousands. They don't "need" men to succeed or be happy. Men are desserts to them. They are the cream of the crop of the female population, do not consider themselves feminists and are ridiculously happy Conservative Christians. They answer to no one but God.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 24, 2013)

editec said:


> I do NOT believe the basic premise of this thread.
> 
> Smart women (including feminists) are having children.



Then you would be absolutely incorrect.  Current (and past) research has confirmed this as fact.  The more intelligent you are, the less likely you are to have children.  This effect is more pronounced in women than it is in men as well.

Fertility and intelligence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

further, the fact that this is culminating in a cumulative effect has also been established as the mean IQ is DROPPING.
Global IQ: 1950-2050


----------



## peach174 (Aug 24, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> The smart women didn't have abortions.   Their children are home schooled and will one day be running this nation.   After the nation falls and the hirelings flee.    It's getting close now.



Wrong Jeremiah
Home Schooling is now forced to have Common Core teaching or else they will not be qualified to attend College. If they don't pass the nonsense common core tests they will not be allowed to attend.
Common Core will not teach cursive writing.
How convenient eh?
Now our Children will not be able to read any of the hand written letters or documents of our Founders, or be able to read the hand written language of the past census to learn about their Ancestors or letters from their Grandparents or Parents.
What a convenient way to dummy them down and to teach them to be perfect little lefty robots.

The Schools were teaching incorrect (correction- leaving out information) about our Declaration of Independence starting in the 60's and when you went to the library and actually read it in the cursive writing, it was totally different than what was being taught.
Now they won't be able to read it so they won't even know the difference.
Just wonderful huh?


----------



## Circe (Aug 24, 2013)

So what were people wanting smart women to do: each have six illegitimate children and raise them all alone because the men run out on them? Have to work for a living even though they have six children? 

Sounds like that's the kind of thing stupid women do, in the ghetto.


----------



## skye (Aug 24, 2013)

Should we care that smart women aren't having kids?



Not losing any sleep here. 

I wouldn't give a fig in all honesty. 

Not one fig.


----------



## Connery (Aug 24, 2013)

Brains does not insure that the "woman" will be the good mother. There are many aspects to parenthood which do not require intellectual smarts such as being able to nurture and care for another, guide in a patient, loving and caring manner, for example..  It is the smart person who knows when not to have children and are not pressured by society, friends/parents/family or  a biological clock into having a child when they should not have a child.


----------



## arKangel (Aug 25, 2013)

Circe said:


> So what were people wanting smart women to do: each have six illegitimate children and raise them all alone because the men run out on them? Have to work for a living even though they have six children?
> 
> Sounds like that's the kind of thing stupid women do, in the ghetto.



Yeah I get it, you hate poor people, whatever.



People who are smart enough to realize that having children is how you fulfill REAL LIFE.
They have children.

People who are not intelligent, in the sense of REAL LIFE.
They fade to nothing.



OK since the magical bankster declares you "intelligent" with your enchanted piece of paper...
You may claim some sort of elitist prestige?
Merely one generation later you have nothing left on the planet, and the bankster's progeny have everything you ever worked for.
Great job!, you have served your master well, little miss "intelligent".



To adequately address the OP:
Smart women are having children, stupid greedy "higher educated" fools are not.
Slavery to debt (the so-called higher education) does not equal intelligence.  Unless you are like the feeble minded scarecrow from the wiz of Oz that is.  Then I guess you actually do believe that piece of paper bestows supernatural powers.


Hope that you reassess your "question", because it is based on false premise.


----------



## idb (Aug 25, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The smart women didn't have abortions.   Their children are home schooled and will one day be running this nation.   After the nation falls and the hirelings flee.    It's getting close now.
> ...



Just a question;
Is there anything in the Common Core that actually prevents children from being taught cursive?


----------



## arKangel (Aug 25, 2013)

idb said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Not being able to attend "college" OH THE HORROR OF IT ALL!!!


Actually that is a blessing in disguise.  Your average working man will fare much better without a college debt and pinko re-education hanging over their head.  Men who are smart enough to avoid the "higher education" scam are the most intelligent of all.


----------



## Circe (Aug 25, 2013)

arKangel said:


> [Not being able to attend "college" OH THE HORROR OF IT ALL!!!
> 
> 
> Actually that is a blessing in disguise.  Your average working man will fare much better without a college debt and pinko re-education hanging over their head.  Men who are smart enough to avoid the "higher education" scam are the most intelligent of all.





I take it from your writing that you never managed to get a college education, and you can't find any woman who wants to have children with you. No surprise there! 

Isn't this kind of a stupid vanity thread?


----------



## Surfer (Aug 25, 2013)

arKangel said:


> People who are smart enough to realize that having children is how you fulfill REAL LIFE.
> ...Merely one generation later you have nothing left on the planet, and the bankster's progeny have everything you ever worked for.



Hahahaha! Any moron can have a kid. Children do not = fulfillment. They = no sleep, worry, mental/physical/emotional/spiritual financial drain/exhaustion, heartache, disappointment, regret and often fear, prison and death. They wreak havoc on womens' bodies. I like kids. I just don't want any. Neither do my closest friends. We are contributing to the world in medical advances/saving lives/ministry etc. Most parents admit they would never have children again and that their kids are HUGE disappointments!
We don't care about leaving a kid to the planet. The planet has enough kids--most who are MAJOR losers! Stupid people should stop having kids. Maybe we would recover as a nation.
We leave our money to Christian/Jewish, science, animal welfare, friends, family and other charities/causes. MUCH better than leaving it to some moron who will blow through it in a month!


----------



## editec (Aug 25, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > I do NOT believe the basic premise of this thread.
> ...



FEWER chidren does not mean NO CHILDREN.

Smarter women have been limiting the number of births they've had since BEFORE mankind was civilized.

Yeah that's right BIRTH CONTROL isn't new...neither is aborting unwanted fetuses.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Circe said:


> So what were people wanting smart women to do: each have six illegitimate children and raise them all alone because the men run out on them? Have to work for a living even though they have six children?
> 
> Sounds like that's the kind of thing stupid women do, in the ghetto.


Bullshit.  Smart women (and women worth marrying) are no more rare than a smart or good man is.  The problem is NOT that good men are shrinking (that really borders on man hate).  The problem is that stupid men and women breed like rabbits where smart and responsible men and women plan ahead and dont have more than they can provide full lives for.  They also tend to have much more demanding careers that do not give them the time that they deem necessary (and IS necessary) for properly raising a child.

In short, most smart people try and have children that they can care for and the dumbest of society cant figure out what a rubber is, how to use birth control or that fucking 10 different partners might not be a good life decision.  The issue really is the nature of smart vs dumb people.



Connery said:


> Brains does not insure that the "woman" will be the good mother. There are many aspects to parenthood which does not require intellectual smarts such as being able to nurture and care for another, guide in a patient, loving and caring manner, for example..  It is the smart person who knows when not to have children and are not pressured by society, friends/parents/family or  a biological clock into having a child when they should not have a child.


The ability to parent has nothing to do with the real biological effects that occur when intelligent people choose to have fewer children than unintelligent people.


editec said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


Which is why all this is about FERTILITY but I can tell that the way you are replying that you failed to click on either of the links.  Try and actually address the point here  IQ is trending DOWN at a very steady rate.  That is fact and it is worldwide.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 25, 2013)

Is it that they are not having kids that make them smart?


Because let me tell you, after having raised three daughters...


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 25, 2013)

No we should not care. Only the elite who think they're smart should be allowed to breed. 

Threads like this are simply repulsive.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> No we should not care. Only the elite who think they're smart should be allowed to breed.
> 
> Threads like this are simply repulsive.



Only because you equate a discussion on reality with an attempt at eugenics.

You do realize that no one has stated ANYTHING about responses to this or restrictions of rights.  It is a discussion on REALITY.

People that need to turn everything into a demonization fest disgust me.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 25, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > No we should not care. Only the elite who think they're smart should be allowed to breed.
> ...



There has been no demonization of those you or others consider uneducated or "stupid"? "Breed like rabbits"?

Look in the mirror much?

Keep your head in the sand, it's probably appropriate.


----------



## Circe (Aug 25, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Is it that they are not having kids that make them smart?
> 
> 
> Because let me tell you, after having raised three daughters...





[


----------



## Circe (Aug 25, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > So what were people wanting smart women to do: each have six illegitimate children and raise them all alone because the men run out on them? Have to work for a living even though they have six children?
> ...



Good men are shrinking.......I sort of like the image that comes to me.

I've seen this kind of thread before. What it's REALLY about is some loser posts that it's so wrong that smart women won't have babies, because he fantasizes some sort of nutso society in which he is asked to breed all these uppity women who are rejecting him, by force.

In reallife, no woman will have anything to do with him because he's a total loser. 

It's a masturbatory fantasy about raping smart women and getting lots of children on them that he doesn't have to take care of.

Pretty much like too much of society is anyway, so it's no surprise that women who do NOT live in the ghetto don't especially want to cooperate with raising various losers' get on their own for a life's work. It's a repulsive thread, with a rape subtext.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Circe said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



That is one extreme that you can take this to but honestly I am not going to make that jump for the OP considering that he/she never made that connection so I think that assuming they are a chauvinistic bastard is not really necessary.

I see what he is talking about but I guess you can draw as bit of a sexist slant because it is not intelligent women that this is specific to (though the research shows it is a bit more prevalent in women) but rather intelligent people in general.  I also find it very interesting that the mean intelligence is dropping and doing so quite predictably.  I THOUGHT that could have some decent conversation but so far EVERYONE want to take offence for no discernible reason (that I can see in black and white).  That is quite frustrating.  I find the facts quite fascinating as well as the perceived results.  Idiocracy was a rather funny premise for a movie particularly when the underlying facts actually are true.


----------



## Circe (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I think it's a rape thread by someone who can't get near any woman, smart or stupid.

And thank god for that.

I'm unsubscribing.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 25, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



You thought we could have an intelligent conversation when YOU use a phrase like "stupid men and women breed like rabbits?"

You're only fooling yourself. 

You started the threads downward spiral. Don't blame others


----------



## Vox (Aug 25, 2013)

Circe said:


> Smart women would have kids if there were men around who would marry and stay married. And go to college and do well and make good money.
> 
> *But the right sort of men are a rapidly shrinking population. So we don't have so many children. It's men's fault.
> *
> ...



no, it is YOUR fault.

You wanted to have it all? you've got it


----------



## Vox (Aug 25, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The smart women didn't have abortions.   Their children are home schooled and will one day be running this nation.   After the nation falls and the hirelings flee.    It's getting close now.
> ...



you know what is the flaw in your reasoning? that you consider those common core tests dreadful. They are not.

you can teach both for the tests and everything else as well.
if you homeschool.


----------



## Vox (Aug 25, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Daktoria said:
> 
> 
> > Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> ...


----------



## Vox (Aug 25, 2013)

Circe said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



wow, you really have a problem 

getting laid much?


----------



## Surfer (Aug 26, 2013)

I see it every day. The smarter women are not breeding. They are solving, creating, inventing, curing, healing, teaching, producing, directing, leading, governing, operating, arguing, defending, contributing... Any idiot can have a kid. Most people who do should not. Go to Walmart. You will see what I mean.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 26, 2013)

It's actually a big issue.  All of Europe has a declining population, with birthrates below replacement.  The US has avoided that largely due to immigrants and minorities.  But the educated white population here is into Euro style suicide--two educated people having one designer kid.  As that population declines the US will decline as well.


----------



## Surfer (Aug 26, 2013)

Smart whites don't care about leaving a legacy, child(ren), progeny etc. They are more concerned with self-actualizing, being all they can be, contributing, making a difference etc. Having a child can make people even more stupid. Go to Walmart. See what I mean...


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 26, 2013)

Surfer said:


> Smart whites don't care about leaving a legacy, child(ren), progeny etc. They are more concerned with self-actualizing, being all they can be, contributing, making a difference etc. Having a child can make people even more stupid. Go to Walmart. See what I mean...



You mean they are classic narcissists, concerned only with themselves?  I agree.


----------



## editec (Aug 26, 2013)

A lot of intelligent people are eschewing kids (often more than one kid) because the ECONOMICS of their middle class lives mean that having more than one kid will impoverish the family's ability to prepare the first kid for life.

*That's not seifISHness, that's selfLESSness*


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 26, 2013)

Surfer said:


> I see it every day. The smarter women are not breeding. They are solving, creating, inventing, curing, healing, teaching, producing, directing, leading, governing, operating, arguing, defending, contributing... Any idiot can have a kid. Most people who do should not. Go to Walmart. You will see what I mean.



Oh so true, until they need a plumber, then the geniuses become helpless

Sorry guys, it takes all kinds of people to make this country work.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 26, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



OOPS! CDZ - my bad.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 26, 2013)

Surfer said:


> Smart whites don't care about leaving a legacy, child(ren), progeny etc. They are more concerned with self-actualizing, being all they can be, contributing, making a difference etc. Having a child can make people even more stupid. Go to Walmart. See what I mean...



Children are awesome.  There is nothing in this world that I love more than my children and I would not trade anything for them.  If you do not have children then you do not understand what it is like to be a father.  I feel sorry for those that did not bother to experience father/motherhood.  NOTHING compares.

Thats all right though.  Nothing is forcing those people to have children nor should anything force them.  Children are not a legacy btw nor do they prevent you from being all you can be.  They are simply another faucet of a full life.

The point of the thread (at least where I was going) is that the fact that intelligent people chose to have fewer children is actually causing a realized shift in intelligence.  People are, as a fact demonstrated in one of my lings, actually getting dumber.  That is a fact and an interesting one at that.  WHY this is happening is somewhat irrelevant because there is nothing that can be done.  People are free to become parents as they choose and nothing should pressure them into that.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 26, 2013)

Daktoria said:


> Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> 
> I just thought this was interesting and strange, especially in light of upper education's appreciation of feminism and how feminism has gone along with untraditional family structures as well as tolerance of abortion.
> 
> ...



Good point, most of the women I know who have kids are under educated and have menial jobs, if they even have jobs at all. The women I know with good jobs and degree don't have children, thats not a good look.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 26, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Daktoria said:
> 
> 
> > Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> ...



Degrees and jobs though are not indicative of intelligence at all.  Perhaps they wanted to be mothers instead of lawyers.  Nothing wrong with that.

I wish I could be just the father.  I have a LOT of projects I could do and get more time with my children but alas; I can&#8217;t do that because my wife is in that slot.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 26, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Daktoria said:
> ...



I can agree with that, however having a good job gives you the chance to give your kids a better life. I would be able to support my kids better if I were a Dentist rather than a cook at Long John Silvers for example.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 26, 2013)

I might also remind you that my original post was to say it is none of my business if "smart women" have children or not. It is none of my business if they choose to or not

I also posted that threads like this, or more to the point, surveys like in the OP repulse me because they open up discussions not on the survey points, rather they allow some to paint a whole economic class with a very wide, very ugly brush.


----------



## Surfer (Aug 26, 2013)

I missed nothing by not having kids. My friends with kids are exhausted all the time. Many have money issues. They are physically, emotionally, mentally, financially and romantically drained ALL the time. Their "vacations" are hell. One man's son tried to kill him because he couldn't use the car. Children are HUGE disappointments. Better to stay single and have a dream life.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 26, 2013)

Surfer said:


> I missed nothing by not having kids. My friends with kids are exhausted all the time. Many have money issues. They are physically, emotionally, mentally, financially and romantically drained ALL the time. Their "vacations" are hell. One man's son tried to kill him because he couldn't use the car. Children are HUGE disappointments. Better to stay single and have a dream life.



Just curious

Do you feel as though you're freeloading since it will be others children supporting you and you're spouse (if married) in retirement?

Not trying to be rude, simply curious.


----------



## Vox (Aug 26, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> I can agree with that, however having a good job gives you the chance to give your kids a better life. I would be able to support my kids better if I were a Dentist rather than a cook at Long John Silvers for example.



or you might own a LongJohnSilver chain and don't bother with a degree

Generally, the more education you get the better, but it depends on education. Getting a degree in women's studies or gay athletes of Latin America or history of religion won't get you anywhere.


----------



## Vox (Aug 26, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > I missed nothing by not having kids. My friends with kids are exhausted all the time. Many have money issues. They are physically, emotionally, mentally, financially and romantically drained ALL the time. Their "vacations" are hell. One man's son tried to kill him because he couldn't use the car. Children are HUGE disappointments. Better to stay single and have a dream life.
> ...



From a psychological standpoint people really happy and with well balanced lives usually do not exhibit a warrior's approach in the defense of their way of life.

just sayin'


----------



## Vox (Aug 26, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Smart whites don't care about leaving a legacy, child(ren), progeny etc. They are more concerned with self-actualizing, being all they can be, contributing, making a difference etc. Having a child can make people even more stupid. Go to Walmart. See what I mean...
> ...



I agree with 80% of your post except the reasoning why the IQ is shifting lower.
Intelligent people having less kids( out of the convenience) is THE LEAST of the reasons of this shift.

The main is a freeloading society.Not having the need to survive dumbs down the population intelligence.
the other one is a part of post-industrial technologies - the kids with severe disorders not only survive, they live long enough to reproduce.That is partially also the reason that some intelligent people have fewer children - if you have one kid with disabilities it takes all your energy and money to make his/her life as comfortable as possible, but it also restrains you from having other, healthy children.
In families without such devotion and knowledge those kids will eventually die and the family will have another kids.

 The genetic pool of the society is getting weaker, dumber and sicker.


----------



## arKangel (Aug 26, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The best thing you can give your kids is attention.
Imagine if you realized you do not need "college", the savings not only in finances, but in time would be tremendous. You can do quite well without paying banksters with your life.
Your children would be raised without the spectre of usury.  Imagine having a family with no money problems, it can happen... IT'S ALL IN YOUR HEAD.




The fundamental flaw of this thread is equating lifelong debt, debauchery, and purely selfish behavior as being "smart".  Those sort of people are not smart, they are sick.


----------



## Vox (Aug 26, 2013)

arKangel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



there are TONS of ways to get an education without tying oneself with banksters.

For an intelligent person that is not a problem


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Surfer said:
> ...



I think it a legitimate question. We are living in a world today where everyone is expected to contribute to the common good. 

I was serious that the question was simply a curiosity. Why the hostility toward a pertinent question.


----------



## arKangel (Aug 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> arKangel said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




Very true.  The university system is a dying hateful vampire, sucking the lives out of so many fools.

Truly smart people never set foot on one of those mausoleums.

Again, imagine if the burden of usury, and the burden of elitism was simply removed from thought for every family.  Yessiree', children would be raised without the bloodsucker spectre of usury. Imagine having a family with no money problems, it can happen... IT'S ALL IN YOUR HEAD.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 27, 2013)

Vox said:


> I agree with 80% of your post except the reasoning why the IQ is shifting lower.
> Intelligent people having less kids( out of the convenience) is THE LEAST of the reasons of this shift.
> 
> The main is a freeloading society.Not having the need to survive dumbs down the population intelligence.
> ...


Worthy points.  Our technology certainly does not help the situation but I rather think that the birth rates have more effect than you give them credit for.  It is certainly true though that as we progress as a society the weaker and sicker are cared for more (as they should be) but that does short circuit the natural evolutionary process of culling the less apt to survive.

The real question is how far does that go?  Will there eventually be a balance struck and the slow slide stop or does it continue until we are unable to progress?


----------



## Surfer (Aug 27, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Just curious.Do you feel as though you're freeloading since it will be others children supporting you and you're spouse (if married) in retirement?Not trying to be rude, simply curious.



No one will be supporting me. I planned well and have enough to afford all medical care if needed. I hope to die while in church praising Jesus. 



arKangel said:


> The best thing you can give your kids is attention.



I disagree. The best thing you can give a kid is a Christian or Jewish education. Teach them to love/worship God/Jesus and to have a personal relationship with Him. Attention is important. So is secular education. But the firm foundation is Jesus/God and with Him all things are possible.


----------



## editec (Aug 27, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Smart whites don't care about leaving a legacy, child(ren), progeny etc. They are more concerned with self-actualizing, being all they can be, contributing, making a difference etc. Having a child can make people even more stupid. Go to Walmart. See what I mean...
> ...



What the hell does "a realized shift in intelligence" ACTUALLY mean?

Can you quantify it?

Can you support that contention with any facts to back it up?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 27, 2013)

editec said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Surfer said:
> ...



I already quantified it in links provided.  Why dont you read the data that has already been given to you and come back.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 27, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I honestly thought he was referring to surfer, not you.  

Surfer does NOT come off as content or happy because the way the posts are constructed come off as very combative.  Thats just my observation though.


----------



## Vox (Aug 27, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Thanks. That is exactly what I meant.

Pop23, it was not about YOU, I actually was reaffirming yOUR position


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 28, 2013)

Vox said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Ok, thanks for the clarification 

I really don't care who does and who doesn't decide to have offspring. I will also take surfers word for it that he will not need social security or Medicare. That being said, will surfer refuse to accept either?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



Why should he?

The basic premise that because you disagree with a social program that you should then not accept its benefits is fundamentally flawed.  The reality is that you are NOT allowed to refuse the costs associated (SS and Medicare taxes) so why should you not reap the benefits?


----------



## tboyhankd (Aug 31, 2013)

The smart women didn't have abortions. Their children are home schooled and will one day be running this nation. After the nation falls and the hirelings flee. It's getting close now.


----------



## Surfer (Aug 31, 2013)

I agree home schooling is good but many parents are not smart enough to home school. Most people who have kids should not. The really smart people are not breeding. I see it in all my "medical" friends who are remaining child-free. They are brilliant, successful, happy, healthy and self-actualized. Their lives are not ruined by kids.


----------



## Intense (Aug 31, 2013)

Surfer said:


> I agree home schooling is good but many parents are not smart enough to home school. Most people who have kids should not. The really smart people are not breeding. I see it in all my "medical" friends who are remaining child-free. They are brilliant, successful, happy, healthy and self-actualized. Their lives are not ruined by kids.



Ruined by Kids?

Self absorption takes care of itself, in a Darwin like way, huh. I'd agree, we are not all meant to procreate. I'd limit that to Individual choice though.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 31, 2013)

Surfer said:


> I agree home schooling is good but many parents are not smart enough to home school. Most people who have kids should not. The really smart people are not breeding. I see it in all my "medical" friends who are remaining child-free. They are brilliant, successful, happy, healthy and self-actualized. Their lives are not ruined by kids.



What an asinine statement.  Your life is not ruined by kids unless you are completely self-absorbed or incapable of raising those kids.  They are (kids) the single best thing that can happen to a rational and capable individual.  There is nothing, and I do mean nothing, that can fill a person up like family.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 31, 2013)

Something called "the London school of economics" claims that "studies might be interpreted". Hardly a scientific breakthru and not unlike similar "studies that might be interpreted as man-made global warming".


----------



## Vox (Aug 31, 2013)

Surfer said:


> I agree home schooling is good but many parents are not smart enough to home school. Most people who have kids should not. *The really smart people are not breeding. *I see it in all my "medical" friends who are remaining child-free. They are brilliant, successful, happy, healthy and self-actualized. Their lives are not ruined by kids.



not true. most of the people you consider that smart becasue of no breeding, are not actually that smart. or that lucky, or both.
==============
on homeschooling.

before making a statement which is to say the least - uninformed, it is advisable to check the issue first.

Homeschooling doe not mean that parents teach their children whatever they feel like it.
It just means the kids learn while being a t home.

There are tons of online or correspondence schools one can attend and they have teachers, curriculum, tests, counselors, principals and all other material like a usual school.

ANY parent can homeschool - if the kid can "learn" at a public school, so can she/he from the virtual school.


----------



## Vox (Aug 31, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Something called "the London school of economics" claims that "studies might be interpreted". Hardly a scientific breakthru and not unlike similar "studies that might be interpreted as man-made global warming".



depends on the studies and the area studied.

there are many types of studies designed for many types of scientific research.

some can be interpreted, some - not.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 31, 2013)

Vox said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Something called "the London school of economics" claims that "studies might be interpreted". Hardly a scientific breakthru and not unlike similar "studies that might be interpreted as man-made global warming".
> ...



They are called "qualifiers". Look for them in an argument. If an alleged scientific study ever uses a word like "might" and "interpreted" it a bogus piece of crap that admits it's not scientific. In this case it is clearly a political rant either picked up by the left wing media or intended to be fed to the ignorant masses who presumably won't know the difference.


----------



## Surfer (Sep 1, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Most of the medical professionals I know have children.



My closest friends are surgeons. They are smart enough not to have kids. My friends with kids ALL say what a HUGE mistake it was. Most kids are toxic. They can ruin your life.



Intense said:


> Ruined by Kids?Self absorption takes care of itself...



Yes, ruined by kids. It's not about self-absorption: it's about brilliance. Any moron can reproduce. Most do...


----------



## Vox (Sep 1, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



well, the studies in liberal arts would be kind of difficult to squeeze into paired t-test 
therefore those studies won't have certainty of the ones approved by statistical evaluation


----------



## Vox (Sep 1, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Surfer said:
> ...



BS.

Teachers are not unionized. Most online schools are private. And you can and should check what your kid is studying anyway.


----------



## Surfer (Sep 1, 2013)

Vox said:


> if you did not reproduce yet - don't



I have no interest in having kids. I'm WAY too brilliant for that...


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 2, 2013)

Surfer said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > if you did not reproduce yet - don't
> ...


----------



## Surfer (Sep 2, 2013)

Saw some more retards with their demonic offspring today. Why do SO many stupid people breed?


----------



## arKangel (Sep 4, 2013)

Surfer said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the medical professionals I know have children.
> ...



Wow, nice attempt at smearing free education.
Fact is that virtual schooling (particularly in the sense that text books are generally free online, especially if you know where to look...) will put the hallowed universities in the graves they belong.

Imagine if you didn't have to put your life's savings just to get some "knowledge" that is publicly available by a "certified" by a parasite...



WOW, every independent state could easily have plenty of doctors, plenty of engineers, plenty of "highly educated" people without paying a single parasite!
Can you imagine such a world?

The argument of the parasite is just that, parasitic.

The parasites can't have that now can they?


----------



## Surfer (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm grateful for the parents who "bother" to home-school their kids. I think the kids turn out better. Not so much of that liberal bs shoved down their throats.


----------



## bianco (Sep 5, 2013)

With the average marriage only lasting 12 years, then one partner usually getting stuck with raising the kids alone...and the misery then starting.........why would any woman get married and have children these days?

. Body 'ruined'.
. Childbirth pain...also women are still dying in childbirth.
. 1 in 4 pregnancies end in miscarriage.
. Spend their lives trying to discipline children/teenagers...verbally abused by the kids for most of their teens.
Then, when they get to old age, spoken to like dirt by their kids and tossed into 'shady pines' and never visited, or lived with by their kids and their grandkids...all of them treating the old folks like 'slaves'.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2013)

*Reminder - this is CDZ, that means no insults, no flaming, no negging.*


----------



## Surfer (Sep 6, 2013)

bianco said:


> With the average marriage only lasting 12 years, then one partner usually getting stuck with raising the kids alone...and the misery then starting.........why would any woman get married and have children these days?
> . Body 'ruined'.
> . Childbirth pain...also women are still dying in childbirth.
> . 1 in 4 pregnancies end in miscarriage.
> . Spend their lives trying to discipline children/teenagers...verbally abused by the kids for most of their teens.Then, when they get to old age, spoken to like dirt by their kids and tossed into 'shady pines' and never visited, or lived with by their kids and their grandkids...all of them treating the old folks like 'slaves'.



Most married people are miserable and hate each other after a few years. Love, sex and romance fly out the window after the honeymoon. Smart people are not meant to be married. We are too easily bored. The thought of spending more than a few years married to someone is nauseating. Most kids are HUGE disappointments. Most parents are failures. Single/never-married and blissfully happy is the best.


----------



## Vox (Sep 6, 2013)

People can be happy in many ways - most find happiness in family and kids, but that is not the only way.

However, happy and content with their choices people usually have similar attitude to life - they do not have visible hostility toward others with different choices, they do not offend them as "morons", "dissapointed", "ruined by kids", "bored by their spouses" etc., as those combative offenses can be easily decifered as being defense mechanisms of somebody NOT content with their own inability to stay in healthy relationship and form a microsociety of your own in your home.

Substituting your own unhappiness with attacks on others "only morons have kids" just gives away to others your deep hidden complexes and even jealosy.
Oh, and "brilliance"


----------



## Surfer (Sep 6, 2013)

Truth hurts, huh?


----------



## Vox (Sep 6, 2013)

your twisted complaining proves it does


----------



## Surfer (Sep 7, 2013)

Kiss my ass


----------



## ipaps (Oct 15, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Choosing to not have children is essentially genetic suicide.
> Would someone kindly please explain how suicide is "smart"?



I look in all directions and find no sign of human extinction. We're good, no worries.

p.s. Why not blame the stupid ones for making too many?


----------



## churchmouse (Oct 18, 2013)

No, the so called smart women are killing their children today...we have killed over 56 million unborn children since 1973. Abortion is used as birth control. Women have the power to legally kill a living human beings....unbelievable power.


----------



## arKangel (Oct 20, 2013)

ipaps said:


> arKangel said:
> 
> 
> > Choosing to not have children is essentially genetic suicide.
> ...



Good then, global warming is a myth.  There is certainly no threat to the world's water supply too I take it? food supply too? The perfect human phenotype that is resistant to all disease has been identified?

Wonderful!
We are in agreement. 
(Well except for the disease resistance, there is no one human phenotype that is resistant to all disease.)

So, since the world is in such perfect shape, why is it you advocate that babies should not live?  Is that not a absolutely evil position to argue?

You argue that only "stupid ones" should not have babies?
What qualifies one as "stupid"?
Is it some contrived scheme?
Or is it something more quantifiable?

The only quantifiable measure in the grand scheme of life is if you make babies...
Not only that! It is that you RAISE babies!

If you have an argument, please provide quantifiable measures. "Stupid" is purely subjective.  

The "smartest" people are the ones who will pass their genes to the next generation, this is absolute measurable fact.  It is IMPOSSIBLE to be smart when your gene pool is dead.


----------



## Rebelitarian (Oct 21, 2013)

Daktoria said:


> Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> 
> I just thought this was interesting and strange, especially in light of upper education's appreciation of feminism and how feminism has gone along with untraditional family structures as well as tolerance of abortion.
> 
> ...



Feminism and Pro-Choice are just political movements funded by the CIA and are nothing more than Globalist methods of keeping women from reproducing and having feminism destroy the family unit.

Notice how many single mothers there are and how 80% of their kids end up in prison...  Thank You Globalism.

Notice that 3 our of 5 American women are on antidepressants and in the workplace.  This too is a result of Globalism.  Women are better designed to be mothers and secretaries.  Other jobs are just too stressful for them.  I am not opposed to women holding down jobs, but they need to be able to handle the work without needing medication for it.

If a woman wants to be a professional then she should get some help from her relatives as far as raising kids go.  Aunts and Uncles helping out as well as Grandmas and Grandpas....  No they gotta scream for daycare.

WHy all this cuz the family unit in America has broken down thanks to feminism and globalism.


----------



## arKangel (Oct 23, 2013)

Rebelitarian said:


> Daktoria said:
> 
> 
> > Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> ...





While I agree with some of the sentiment of your post, I don't know that it is necessarily the "CIA" to be blamed for this. Even if it were, it is the culture that is allowing it to take place.  Yeah I'll agree that government of any sort would desire a culture of degeneracy. Degenerates make perfect slaves for them. I'm still not seeing the connection with that particular agency.


Moving on,
It should be clear, women are not entirely to blame for this cultural decay.

"Feminism" as mandated by the pinko is hardly a female creation.  Most women enter the workforce by being pushed into it by menfolk who are just as duped by pinko fantasy as they are.

It is not women who design such a culture. It is possibly of equal blame... though If I were a betting man, I'd wager that men take the lions share of the blame for this particular decay.

I've encountered many a family where the husband who spends his time drinking, and buying toys, insisting that the wife enter the workforce.  Then these idiots wonder why their wives inevitably cheat on them.

Hey boyos, if your wife is in the "workforce", she will cheat on you!  Is that what you really want?
Whats more important, your toys or your family's integrity?

If men are so much less "stressed" by hard work why do they push their women into the slave pool?... Oh yeah that's right, they need that new sports car and they really need that big TV to watch their cable sports. So they pimp out their women to the slave pool.

Ya know what? Those POS's aren't even men at all!
Calling a pimp a man is like calling a faggot a man... they may have been born men, but they are not men any more.


----------



## Superbus (Oct 27, 2013)

Perhaps what we should really be worried about is how to seduce these intelligent women.


----------



## Diana1180 (Oct 28, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Most of the medical professionals I know have children.
> Stan has no kids, he is a surgical professor at Harvard med school.
> He has no wife either.
> A very arrogant  mysogenist who has many short term relationships.
> ...



I find most of the Harvard men I run into are mysogynists.  Either they are too good for you (i.e. woman just arent as smart as ME ) .. or really really boring on a date.

But maybe its because I am one of those public school education kids.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Daktoria said:
> 
> 
> > Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> ...



Are you suggesting that smart women be MADE to have children?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 28, 2013)

Circe said:


> Smart women would have kids if there were men around who would marry and stay married. And go to college and do well and make good money.
> 
> But the right sort of men are a rapidly shrinking population. So we don't have so many children. It's men's fault.
> 
> ...



The right sort of men are disappearing because all of a sudden the government is there to take responsibility for them. Men don't have to grow up anymore, or at least they can delay it for years. 

I was one of those delayers, finally I'm in a relationship that has kids on the menu within 2-3 years. I should have been doing this when I was in my late 20's early 30's, but I'm doing it in my late 30's early 40's.


----------



## Spiderman (Oct 28, 2013)

Quite frankly it's none of your business whether or not people choose to have kids now is it?

If you're worried about the human race dying out then why don't you women who think that having kids is necessary have a dozen kids each?


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 28, 2013)

There's smart wimmin?


----------



## Diana1180 (Oct 28, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> There's smart wimmin?



lol

Yes, but we choose to be single because you men are such a hassle.

;-)


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 28, 2013)

*I wouldn't say that I am smart at all ... But I am just as content watching the world burn ... Without dragging a child along for the ride ... *





And for people who think life isn't fulfilling without children ... I think that is rather shortsighted, as fulfillment comes in many packages.

.


----------



## arKangel (Oct 28, 2013)

bodecea said:


> arKangel said:
> 
> 
> > Daktoria said:
> ...



Nope. "Smart" in the context of this discussion, is a highly specious term.
Women who consider themselves "smart" because they waste the fortune of their families engaging in university lifestyles... well perhaps it is best that they do not reproduce at all.

A shame on their families who sacrificed so much so that "smart" girls could be as trendy as they want, true enough.

Fact is,
They are not smart at all, they are simply fools who have fallen for one of the older tricks in the book.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 28, 2013)

Daktoria said:


> Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> 
> I just thought this was interesting and strange, especially in light of upper education's appreciation of feminism and how feminism has gone along with untraditional family structures as well as tolerance of abortion.
> 
> ...



Only dumb men.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Daktoria said:
> 
> 
> > Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> ...



Weird.  We've been doing pretty good so far...


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> The smart women didn't have abortions.   Their children are home schooled and will one day be running this nation.   After the nation falls and the hirelings flee.    It's getting close now.



Can you put a date on that?  I've got some dry cleaning to pick up...


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 28, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Daktoria said:
> 
> 
> > Should we care that smart women aren't having kids? | Sadhbh Walshe | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> ...



Very xtian of you...


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 28, 2013)

Circe said:


> Smart women would have kids if there were men around who would marry and stay married. And go to college and do well and make good money.
> 
> But the right sort of men are a rapidly shrinking population. So we don't have so many children. It's men's fault.
> 
> ...



Men are wising up.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 28, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Attention smart women!!!
> 
> I will have your kids!  Just holla at me!



Nobody wants a drunken troll living in a basement as a father.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 28, 2013)

Crap, I just realized this thread is like a million years old...


----------



## arKangel (Oct 28, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Crap, I just realized this thread is like a million years old...



Yeah, your train of thought was pwned several pages ago.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 28, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Crap, I just realized this thread is like a million years old...
> ...



I know, it's embarrassing.


----------



## oldfart (Oct 29, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Crap, I just realized this thread is like a million years old...



Yah think? And on so many levels!


----------



## whitehall (Oct 29, 2013)

The illegitimate birth rate among Black women is around 70%. Care to define the word "smart"?


----------



## dblack (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## arKangel (Oct 29, 2013)

dblack said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icmRCixQrx8p



When you reach a point where you have been convinced that it is smart to not have a normal, natural family.  According to God, nature, and any form of common sense you are not smart.

Play linguistic games on the matter all you want... meanwhile your genes die.


----------

